# SCCA Houston Region info



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I hope I'm not overstepping forum rules with these announcements.

August 31 - Solo II practice event. SCCA membership and pre-registration required.

September 1 - Solo II

October 6 - Solo II

November 16 & 17 - Evolution Solo School

See more here


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

isn't there an autocross practice session at College Station 2 weeks from now?? just head about it, like 5 bucks, no working required, and it depends on how many times you want to run, too good to be true, i just have to see.....


----------

